# Carl Vine



## mmsbls

Carl Vine (1954 - ) is an Australian composer and pianist. At the University of Western Australia, he actually studied physics before turning to composing. He was first known as a composer for dance works, but now has written 7 symphonies and 7 concertos.

Much of his chamber music can be found on Tall Poppies Records. His orchestral music is released on ABC Classics. There is a CD of symphonies 1 - 6 as well as his piano and oboe concertos. He has just finished a violin concerto which will be premiered in July. More information on Vine can be found at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Vine.

Unfortunately, there is not much of his music on Youtube. There are some solo piano pieces, one symphony, and the piano concerto.

I have heard his piano concerto (first movement below) and 4 of his symphonies. The music is very approachable. I especially enjoy Symphony 3 and the piano concerto.

Carl Vine's Piano Concerto 1st movement:


----------



## jhar26

I really like this piano concerto. If his other music is anywhere near as good as this I can imagine myself becoming a fan.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

You may wish to add Carl Vine to the thread exploring modern and contemporary composers:

http://www.talkclassical.com/11807-exploring-modern-contemporary-music-5.html

The thread was set up to provide a venue to talk about modern and contemporary composers you like and why you like them. I hope than some will discover that there is some marvelous music being produced today... in a great variety of styles... from the most experimental and challenging to the more traditional and immediately accessible.


----------



## Guest

jhar26 said:


> I really like this piano concerto. If his other music is anywhere near as good as this I can imagine myself becoming a fan.


You would probably like his two Piano Sonatas, then.


----------



## chesapeake bay

His piano sonata no 2 is really exceptional, definitely going to listen to more of his music


----------

